# Jewels And Precious Metals In Sikhism



## Astroboy (Sep 25, 2008)

Context: The Kirtan of the Lord's Praise is a priceless diamond. The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is a jewel, a ruby. Somebody please explain if the priceless diamond is more expensive than the Kohinoor!!!

ਕੀਰਤਨੁ  ਨਿਰਮੋਲਕ  ਹੀਰਾ  ॥
कीरतनु निरमोलक हीरा ॥
Kīrṯan nirmolak hīrā.
The Kirtan of the Lord's Praise is a priceless diamond.


ਰਤਨ  ਜਵੇਹਰ  ਨਾਮ  ॥
रतन जवेहर नाम ॥
Raṯan javehar nām.
The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is a jewel, a ruby.
......................................................................................



Somebody please explain if the priceless diamond is more expensive than the Kohinoor!!!


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 25, 2008)

NamJap ji

This thread will stimulate extensive discussion. Yes!


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, Aad Ji.

If I were to set sail to an expedition to go find this so-called Naam, the ruby, where shall I start ?


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Sep 25, 2008)

namjap said:


> Yes, Aad Ji.
> 
> If I were to set sail to an expedition to go find this so-called Naam, the ruby, where shall I start ?



At the feet of a Sadhu/Saint drenched with humbleness.


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 25, 2008)

ekmusafir_ajnabi said:


> At the feet of a Sadhu/Saint drenched with humbleness.



 Is this a quiz where you are giving the clues but not the real answer ?
So which sadhu does have the ruby at his feet ?

Do I have to ask Makhan Shah Lobhana for the answer ?


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Sep 25, 2008)

namjap said:


> Is this a quiz where you are giving the clues but not the real answer ?
> So which sadhu does have the ruby at his feet ?
> 
> Do I have to ask Makhan Shah Lobhana for the answer ?



No this is not a quiz but the answer.

Which sadhu? Now that is where your journey begins!

No,  you do not have to ask but become Makhan Shah Lobhana. If you approach with the right attitude and mind set you will discover the true Sadhu/Sant. Practice sincerity and you will be assisted by the divine. Practice malice and you will be spotted. Do not challange or test a sadhu!. That will be a bad step to take.


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 25, 2008)

ekmusafir_ajnabi said:


> If you approach with the right attitude and mind set you will discover the true Sadhu/Sant. Practice sincerity and you will be assisted by the divine. Practice malice and you will be spotted. Do not challange or test a sadhu!. That will be a bad step to take.



How can I know if the attitude of sincerity I presently have is the right one or the wrong one ?

Practice malice and I will be spotted. What does that mean ? Please explain.

Do not test or challenge the sadhu (like Obi Wan ?)


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 25, 2008)

namjap said:


> Yes, Aad Ji.
> 
> If I were to set sail to an expedition to go find this so-called Naam, the ruby, where shall I start ?



Most humbly I suggest -- as deep within yourself as you can go. Not easy.

*jinee sun kai manniaa thinaa nij ghar vaas
*


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 25, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Most humbly I suggest -- as deep within yourself as you can go. Not easy.



So deep within myself I have this need to go search for the priceless ruby. Give me a map.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 25, 2008)

Hah!

If there is a map it is a very different sort of map. The journey is not from *a* to *b* by way of *c.* Best explanation is by Sufs.  You never left.


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 25, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Hah!
> 
> If there is a map it is a very different sort of map. The journey is not from *a* to *b* by way of *c.* Best explanation is by Sufs.  You never left.



This is really confusing. What kind of life-saving gear is required ? If this is not sailing from a to b by way of c, then how can a sadhu be approached in the first place ?

So am I looking for a sadhu who keeps the priceless ruby at his feet ? Is this the destination. So finding The Sadhu is where the journey begins. A journey without a map???


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 25, 2008)

NamJap ji

With all due respect -- I am not the one to respond to your question about sadhus. 

Satguru is the "life-saving gear" as you put it -- perhaps a minority view -- but my view.  Why would you need gear anyway? You already have what you need.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Sep 25, 2008)

How can I know if the attitude of sincerity I presently have is the right one or the wrong one ?

This only you know. Search within why do you want the jewel.

Practice malice and I will be spotted. What does that mean ? Please explain.

People like to test the Guru/sadhu/saint to see if he is worthy of being ones master. If one has such ability then one is already enlightened. It is the master that would test you for being a worthy candidate. 

Do not test or challenge the sadhu (like Obi Wan ?) 
This comment shows your insincerity. Gallin yog na hoe.

The day you will become desperate like the fish out of water, that will mark the day for your first step of sincerity. 

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਭਜੁ ਮਨਾ ਜਿਹ ਬਿਧਿ ਜਲ ਕਉ *ਮੀਨ*


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 25, 2008)

What is the right question I should ask ?  To show my sincerity ?  So sincerity test has to be passed in order to get .......  a map ?


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 25, 2008)

> why do you want the jewel


Because it is priceless and everlasting. So much is talked about Naam, the precious ruby.


----------



## pk70 (Sep 25, 2008)

namjap said:


> What is the right question I should ask ?  To show my sincerity ?  So sincerity test has to be passed in order to get .......  a map ?




*Namjap ji*
*What map ants do have to get to their goal? They are blessed with an asset given by the Lord, it is called” sense of smell”, same way you are also blessed with that kind of quality which exists within you. Ek musafir ajnabi said well to seek help from a “sadhu” but go there as a soul drenched in humbleness, in simple words” I’ needs to be controlled as it has failed in establishing the goal we seek for as Guru Followers. Environment sculptures the mind!!*
* Basically, the company of those who are into that jewel becomes mandatory in spiritual path. Fifth Nanak says as long this “I” gets credit of all “doings”, jewel of Naam remains beyond reach.*


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 25, 2008)

> *same way you are also blessed with that kind of quality which exists within you*


*

...and what quality would that be ?
*


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 25, 2008)

> *in simple words” I’ needs to be controlled as it has failed in establishing the goal we seek for as Guru Followers. Environment sculptures the mind!!*


*
*Is there a simpler way to understand all of this - like in a summary ?


----------



## pk70 (Sep 25, 2008)

*ਮੇਰੈ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ**ਲਗੀਦੇਖਨ ਕਉ ਗੁਰਿ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਨਾਲਿ ਦਿਖਾਇਆ ॥
Merai anṯar parīṯ lagī ḏekẖan ka▫o gur hirḏe nāl ḏikẖā▫i▫ā.
Deep within myself, I would love to see the Lord; the Guru has inspired me to see Him within my heart.
ਮਃ 4*


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 25, 2008)

pk70 said:


> *ਮੇਰੈ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ**ਲਗੀਦੇਖਨ ਕਉ ਗੁਰਿ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਨਾਲਿ ਦਿਖਾਇਆ ॥
> Merai anṯar parīṯ lagī ḏekẖan ka▫o gur hirḏe nāl ḏikẖā▫i▫ā.
> Deep within myself, I would love to see the Lord; the Guru has inspired me to see Him within my heart.
> ਮਃ 4*



So now I get the hints that the journey to take is not a physical one but to go within the heart. 

The Guru has inspired me to see Him (the Lord) within my heart. So the the priceless ruby is not a physical tangible commodity ?

So I got to quit the adventures like Raiders of the Lost Arc ?

So where does the sadhu come into this picture ? Does the sadhu come from within or without ?


----------



## pk70 (Sep 25, 2008)

So where does the sadhu come into this picture ?( quote namjapji)

*The Maya cripples all the mortals but the Sadhu .*
*Sadhu helps the mortals to stay on the path by giving environment. In that environment love for him remains intact. 
*


( next may be tomorrow)


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 25, 2008)

pk70 said:


> So where does the sadhu come into this picture ?( quote namjapji)
> 
> *The Maya cripples all the mortals but the Sadhu .*
> *Sadhu helps the mortals to stay on the path by giving environment. In that environment love for him remains intact.
> ...



You are speaking of THE ONE SADHU? I am not sure.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Sep 25, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> You are speaking of THE ONE SADHU? I am not sure.



ਰਾਗੁ ਗਉੜੀ ਪੂਰਬੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥ 
Rāg ga▫oṛī pūrbī mėhlā 4.
Raag Gauree Poorbee, Fourth Mehl:

ਕਾਮਿ ਕਰੋਧਿ ਨਗਰੁ ਬਹੁ ਭਰਿਆ ਮਿਲਿ ਸਾਧੂ ਖੰਡਲ ਖੰਡਾ ਹੇ ॥
Kām karoḏẖ nagar baho bẖari▫ā mil sāḏẖū kẖandal kẖanda he.
The body-village is filled to overflowing with anger and sexual desire; these were broken into bits when one meets with the Holy Saint.

ਪੂਰਬਿ ਲਿਖਤ ਲਿਖੇ ਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਮਨਿ ਹਰਿ ਲਿਵ ਮੰਡਲ ਮੰਡਾ ਹੇ ॥੧॥ 
Pūrab likẖaṯ likẖe gur pā▫i▫ā man har liv mandal mandā he. ||1||
By pre-ordained destiny, one meet with the Guru. One enters into the realm of the Lord's Love. ||1||

ਕਰਿ ਸਾਧੂ ਅੰਜੁਲੀ ਪੁਨੁ ਵਡਾ ਹੇ ॥ 
Kar sāḏẖū anjulī pun vadā he.
Greet the Holy Saint with your palms pressed together; this is an act of great merit.

ਕਰਿ ਡੰਡਉਤ ਪੁਨੁ ਵਡਾ ਹੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Kar dand▫uṯ pun vadā he. ||1|| rahā▫o.
Bow down before Him; this is a virtuous action indeed. ||1||Pause||

ਸਾਕਤ ਹਰਿ ਰਸ ਸਾਦੁ ਨ ਜਾਣਿਆ ਤਿਨ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਹਉਮੈ ਕੰਡਾ ਹੇ ॥
Sākaṯ har ras sāḏ na jāṇi▫ā ṯin anṯar ha▫umai kandā he.
The wicked shaaktas, the pretenders, the faithless cynics, do not know the Taste of the Lord's Sublime Essence. The thorn of egotism is embedded deep within them.

ਜਿਉ ਜਿਉ ਚਲਹਿ ਚੁਭੈ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਜਮਕਾਲੁ ਸਹਹਿ ਸਿਰਿ ਡੰਡਾ ਹੇ ॥੨॥
Ji▫o ji▫o cẖalėh cẖubẖai ḏukẖ pāvahi jamkāl sahėh sir dandā he. ||2||
As they walk away, the deeper it pierces them, and the more they suffer in pain, until finally, the Messenger of Death smashes his club against their heads. ||2||

ਹਰਿ ਜਨ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮਿ ਸਮਾਣੇ ਦੁਖੁ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਣ ਭਵ ਖੰਡਾ ਹੇ ॥
Har jan har har nām samāṇe ḏukẖ janam maraṇ bẖav kẖanda he.
The humble servants of the Lord are absorbed in, Har, Har (the Name of the Lord). The pain of birth and the fear of death are eradicated.

ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ ਬਹੁ ਸੋਭ ਖੰਡ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡਾ ਹੇ ॥੩॥
Abẖināsī purakẖ pā▫i▫ā parmesar baho sobẖ kẖand barahmandā he. ||3||
They have found the Imperishable Supreme Being, the Transcendent Lord God, and they receive great honor throughout all the worlds and realms. ||3||

ਹਮ ਗਰੀਬ ਮਸਕੀਨ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੇਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਖੁ ਰਾਖੁ ਵਡ ਵਡਾ ਹੇ ॥
Ham garīb maskīn parabẖ ṯere har rākẖ rākẖ vad vadā he.
I am poor and meek, God, but I belong to You! Save me-please save me, O Greatest of the Great!

ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਧਾਰੁ ਟੇਕ ਹੈ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੇ ਹੀ ਸੁਖੁ ਮੰਡਾ ਹੇ ॥੪॥੪॥
Jan Nānak nām aḏẖār tek hai har nāme hī sukẖ mandā he. ||4||4||
Servant Nanak takes the Sustenance and Support of the Naam. In the Name of the Lord,one enjoys celestial peace. ||4||4||


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 25, 2008)

ਹਮ ਗਰੀਬ ਮਸਕੀਨ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੇਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਖੁ ਰਾਖੁ ਵਡ ਵਡਾ ਹੇ ॥
Ham garīb maskīn parabẖ ṯere har rākẖ rākẖ vad vadā he.
I am poor and meek, God, but I belong to You! Save me-please save me, O Greatest of the Great!

Many thanks, satnamji...


----------



## kiram (Sep 25, 2008)

Guru Amar Das Ji says :.

ਮਨਿ  ਚਾਉ  ਭਇਆ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਆਗਮੁ  ਸੁਣਿਆ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਮੰਗਲੁ  ਗਾਉ  ਸਖੀ  ਗ੍ਰਿਹੁ  ਮੰਦਰੁ  ਬਣਿਆ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਗਾਉ  ਮੰਗਲੁ  ਨਿਤ  ਸਖੀਏ  ਸੋਗੁ  ਦੂਖੁ  ਨ  ਵਿਆਪਏ  ॥ ਗੁਰ  ਚਰਨ  ਲਾਗੇ  ਦਿਨ  ਸਭਾਗੇ  ਆਪਣਾ  ਪਿਰੁ  ਜਾਪਏ  ॥ ਅਨਹਤ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਜਾਣੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਭੋਗੋ  ॥ ਕਹੈ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਆਪਿ  ਮਿਲਿਆ  ਕਰਣ  ਕਾਰਣ  ਜੋਗੋ  ॥੩੪॥ 

Man cẖā▫o bẖa▫i▫ā parabẖ āgam suṇi▫ā. Har mangal gā▫o sakẖī garihu manḏar baṇi▫ā. Har gā▫o mangal niṯ sakẖī▫e sog ḏūkẖ na vi▫āpa▫e. Gur cẖaran lāge ḏin sabẖāge āpṇā pir jāp▫e. Anhaṯ baṇī gur sabaḏ jāṇī har nām har ras bẖogo. Kahai Nānak parabẖ āp mili▫ā karaṇ kāraṇ jogo. ||34|| 

My mind has become joyful, hearing of God's coming. Sing the songs of joy to welcome the Lord, O my companions; my household has become the Lord's Mansion. Sing continually the songs of joy to welcome the Lord, O my companions, and sorrow and suffering will not afflict you. Blessed is that day, when I am attached to the Guru's feet and meditate on my Husband Lord. I have come to know the unstruck sound current and the Word of the Guru's Shabad; I enjoy the sublime essence of the Lord, the Lord's Name. Says Nanak, God Himself has met me; He is the Doer, the Cause of causes. ||34|| 

ਚਾਉ = ਆਨੰਦ। ਪ੍ਰਭ ਆਗਮੁ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਆਉਣਾ। ਸਖੀ = ਹੇ ਸਖੀ! ਹੇ ਜਿੰਦੇ! ਮੰਗਲੁ = ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀ ਦਾ ਗੀਤ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦਾ ਗੀਤ। ਗ੍ਰਿਹੁ = ਹਿਰਦਾ-ਘਰ। ਮੰਦਰੁ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਿਵਾਸ-ਅਸਥਾਨ। ਨ ਵਿਆਪਏ = ਨਹੀਂ ਵਿਆਪਦਾ, ਆਪਣਾ ਦਬਾਉ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾਂਦਾ। ਸਭਾਗੇ = ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ। ਜਾਪਏ = ਦਿੱਸ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ। ਅਨਹਤ = ਇਕ-ਰਸ। ਅਨਹਤ ਬਾਣੀ = ਇਕ-ਰਸ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਰੌ। ਸਬਦਿ = ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ। ਜੋਗੋ = ਸਮਰੱਥ।੩੪।

ਆਪਣੀ ਹਿਰਦੇ-ਸੇਜ ਉਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦਾ ਆਉਣਾ ਮੈਂ ਸੁਣ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ (ਮੈਂ ਅਨੁਭਵ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਵੱਸਿਆ ਹੈ ਹੁਣ) ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਆਨੰਦ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਜਿੰਦੇ! ਮੇਰਾ ਇਹ ਹਿਰਦਾ-ਘਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦਾ ਨਿਵਾਸ-ਅਸਥਾਨ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ, ਹੁਣ ਤੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦਾ ਗੀਤ ਗਾ। ਹੇ ਜਿੰਦੇ! ਸਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਦਾ ਗੀਤ ਗਾਂਦੀ ਰਹੁ, (ਇਹ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ) ਕੋਈ ਫ਼ਿਕਰ ਕੋਈ ਦੁੱਖ (ਆਪਣਾ) ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ। ਉਹ ਦਿਨ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਜਦੋਂ (ਮੱਥਾ) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਟਿਕੇ, ਪਿਆਰਾ ਪਤੀ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ) ਦਿੱਸ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਇਕ-ਰਸ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਰੌ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਂਝ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਮਿਲਾਪ ਦਾ ਆਨੰਦ ਮਾਣੀਦਾ ਹੈ। ਨਾਨਕ ਆਖਦਾ ਹੈ-(ਹੇ ਜਿੰਦੇ! ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀ ਦਾ ਗੀਤ ਗਾ) ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ ਸਮਰੱਥ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਆ ਕੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ।੩੪। ❁ ਭਾਵ: ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਤਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਬਣਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਦੋਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਪਰਕਾਸ਼ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਤਦੋਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ ਹਿਰਦਾ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਕੋਈ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਕੋਈ ਦੁੱਖ ਉਸ ਉੱਤੇ ਆਪਣਾ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ। ਪਰ ਇਹ ਪਰਕਾਸ਼ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਹੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 26, 2008)

Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji once said, life is a process of "learning, unlearning and relearning".

Right now I am unlearning because I thought that we needed to go meet with the Lord, but this vaak says the Lord comes to us, so be prepared to receive him. Isn't it similar to rainfall ?



> My mind has become joyful, hearing of God's coming. Sing the songs of joy to welcome the Lord, O my companions; my household has become the Lord's Mansion.




My query is that if the Lord is only an awareness away, so is the ruby called Naam !!!
If Naam is with the Lord and the Lord is just an awareness away, then will the Sadhu accept me as his/her chela. How does the typical sadhu look like ?

How many Sadhus are guarding the gate to the Lord's Mansion ? Or shall I say, since the role of Sadhu is to lift the veil of duality and give us an added dimension of vision and understanding, the veil that separates us (the aspirants) from the priceless jewel is an invisible cloak of some sort - a cloaking device.

Gee, I never thought I would be up against an invisible shield with a 
blindfold covering my inner vision. Prabh Milne Ka Chao.
 
Now comes to question : the modules of learning. 
What preparation do I need to make in order to travel this journey within the heart ?

No Raiders of the Lost Arc, so what's the purpose of the physical body ?
To meet with the sadhu ?
Still unlearning alot of things.
 My imagination still running wild on how a sadhu looks like.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 26, 2008)

*How many Sadhus are guarding the gate to the Lord's Mansion ?

*What does this question mean to you?


----------



## pk70 (Sep 26, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> *How many Sadhus are guarding the gate to the Lord's Mansion ?
> 
> *What does this question mean to you?



*As we see “ Sadh, Sant, Brahamgyani” words are used for some persons who may not pass the test of a standard set by Gurbani; psychologically, we are overwhelmingly have got a kind of repulsion from people having these  words used with their names; addition to it, a lot of hypocrites strut around in the mask of  Sadh and Sant; so doubtful behavior towards them is inevitable.*
*However, Sree Guru Granth Sahib advocates seeking refuge in Sadh and Sant; literally the stress is on environment. The best environment to progress spiritually is to be company of those who are real Sadh/Sant. There the possibility of “ I know” ceases to exist*
*Now let’s first understand how these terms are defined by scholars and in Gurbani.*

*Sadh*= *Lover of Akaalpurakh (Bhia Veer Singh Sri Guru Granth Sahib Kosh )*
*Sadh= Virtuous, devoted to well being for others, Holy man, pious,( Bhai Kahan Singh –Mahan Kosh p-101*
*ਮਨੁ ਅ**ਸਾਧੁ**ਸਾਧੈ ਜਨੁ ਕੋਇ**॥**The mind is uncontrollable; rare are those who subdue it, keep in control.** (GGS 159) So Sadh is him/her who has kept mind in control literally from all kind of vices and negative primal forces.*
*ਛਾਇਆ ਰੂਪੀ ਸਾਧੁ ਹੈ ਜਿਨਿ ਤਜਿਆ ਬਾਦੁ ਬਿਬਾਦੁ *(1376)( Kabir Ji)
*Obviously one who doesn’t argue on idiotic and unnecessary issues, remain indifferent to negative effects of Maya etc.( Bhai Veer Singh**)*
*As expressed earlier, sincerity of high gravity and intact love for Him must be there in Seekers mind. Due to avalanche of Maya, mind may become fragile to its effects; Guru is very much aware of this, so company of Sadh is repeatedly recommended. First the longing for HIM must be there, that longing cannot be of high standard if there is longing for others exists.  Naturally being in His love becomes a priority; the company that can drag you to the point from you moved away, must be avoided, the Lord would help to find the real Sadh. Do not shop around for a car unless you know how to drive. Eligibility is must otherwise falling in the hands of hypocritical Sadh will be a great possibility. In Sikh History, some one came back from a pilgrimage and he met a SADH, he was never the same and he never left the Sadh*
*Here are some Guru Vaakas for inspiration.  *

*ਤੀਰਥ ਵਰਤ ਲਖ ਸੰਜਮਾ ਪਾਈਐ**ਸਾਧੂ**ਧੂਰਿ*॥
Ŧirath varaṯ lakẖ sanjmā pā▫ī▫ai sāḏẖū ḏẖūr.
The merits of pilgrimages, fasts and hundreds of thousands of techniques of austere self-discipline are found in the dust of the feet of the Holy.
ਮਃ 5   -   
*ਸੋ**ਸਾਧ**ੂ ਬੈਰਾਗੀ ਸੋਈ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਸਾਏ **॥*
So sāḏẖū bairāgī so▫ī hirḏai nām vasā▫e.
That person is a Holy Saadhu, and a renouncer of the world, whose heart is filled with the Naam.
ਮਃ 3
ਸਾਧੂ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਨਿਰਮਲਾ ਆਪਿ ਕਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲ ॥
Sāḏẖū sangaṯ nirmalā āp kare parṯipāl.
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, one becomes immaculate and pure; the Lord Himself takes care of such a one.
ਮਃ 5   -
*9** ਜੇ ਲੋੜਹਿ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਭਾਈ **॥ **ਸਾਧੂਸੰਗਤਿਗੁਰਹਿਬਤਾਈ**॥ **ਊਹਾ ਜਪੀਐ ਕੇਵਲ ਨਾਮ **॥ **ਸਾਧੂ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਪਾਰਗਰਾਮ **॥**੩**॥   ( 1182 M-5)*
If thou desire ever-lasting peace, O brother, then associate with the saints; *this is the instruction by the Guru.* There the Lord's Name alone is meditated upon. By the society of saints one is emancipated.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 26, 2008)

*But does HE ask that sadhus guard his gates*?


----------



## Jaspreet08 (Sep 26, 2008)

ekmusafir_ajnabi said:


> The day you will become desperate like the fish out of water, that will mark the day for your first step of sincerity.
> 
> ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਭਜੁ ਮਨਾ ਜਿਹ ਬਿਧਿ ਜਲ ਕਉ *ਮੀਨ*


So true.


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 26, 2008)

View Today's Hukamnama :

_



			The Jewel of the Lord’s Name abides within my heart; 
the Guru has placed His hand on my forehead.
		
Click to expand...

_
Daily Hukamnama - English Translation  Blog Archive  Hukamnama Translation - September 26, 2008

This is a confirmation that the journey is inwards. Now I can see traces of the map. 



> Hah!
> 
> If there is a map it is a very different sort of map. The journey is not from *a* to *b* by way of *c.*


----------



## eropa234 (Sep 26, 2008)

Liberated body is a priceless Jewell-

Ruby is the essessence of Knowledge (that liberates )


----------



## pk70 (Sep 26, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> *But does HE ask that sadhus guard his gates*?




*His gate is not guarded by the Sadhus but decorated with their presence
*


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 26, 2008)

pk70 said:


> *His gate is not guarded by the Sadhus but decorated with their presence
> *



That is more encouraging; easier to accept; more consistent with the voice of ShabadGuru.


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Jios, this map is more precise but it needs deciphering in layman language. Please help. 
ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਹਰਿਮੰਦਰੁ  ਸੋਹਣਾ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਮਹਿ  ਮਾਣਕ  ਲਾਲ  ॥ 
प्रभु हरिमंदरु सोहणा तिसु महि माणक लाल ॥ 
Parabẖ harmandar sohṇā ṯis mėh māṇak lāl. 
The Palace of the Lord God is beautiful. Within it are flawless diamonds, 

ਮੋਤੀ  ਹੀਰਾ  ਨਿਰਮਲਾ  ਕੰਚਨ  ਕੋਟ  ਰੀਸਾਲ  ॥ 
मोती हीरा निरमला कंचन कोट रीसाल ॥ 
Moṯī hīrā nirmalā kancẖan kot rīsāl. 
gems, rubies and pearls. A fortress of gold surrounds this Source of Nectar. 

ਬਿਨੁ  ਪਉੜੀ  ਗੜਿ  ਕਿਉ  ਚੜਉ  ਗੁਰ  ਹਰਿ  ਧਿਆਨ  ਨਿਹਾਲ  ॥੨॥ 
बिनु पउड़ी गड़ि किउ चड़उ गुर हरि धिआन निहाल ॥२॥ 
Bin pa▫oṛī gaṛ ki▫o cẖaṛa▫o gur har ḏẖi▫ān nihāl. ||2|| 
How can I climb up to the Fortress without a ladder? By meditating on the Lord, through the Guru, I am blessed and exalted. ||2|| 

ਗੁਰੁ  ਪਉੜੀ  ਬੇੜੀ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਤੁਲਹਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਉ  ॥ 
गुरु पउड़ी बेड़ी गुरू गुरु तुलहा हरि नाउ ॥ 
Gur pa▫oṛī beṛī gurū gur ṯulhā har nā▫o. 
The Guru is the Ladder, the Guru is the Boat, and the Guru is the Raft to take me to the Lord's Name. 

ਗੁਰੁ  ਸਰੁ  ਸਾਗਰੁ  ਬੋਹਿਥੋ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਤੀਰਥੁ  ਦਰੀਆਉ  ॥ 
गुरु सरु सागरु बोहिथो गुरु तीरथु दरीआउ ॥ 
Gur sar sāgar bohitho gur ṯirath ḏarī▫ā▫o. 
The Guru is the Boat to carry me across the world-ocean; the Guru is the Sacred Shrine of Pilgrimage, the Guru is the Holy River. 

ਜੇ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਊਜਲੀ  ਸਤ  ਸਰਿ  ਨਾਵਣ  ਜਾਉ  ॥੩॥ 
जे तिसु भावै ऊजली सत सरि नावण जाउ ॥३॥ 
Je ṯis bẖāvai ūjlī saṯ sar nāvaṇ jā▫o. ||3|| 
If it pleases Him, I bathe in the Pool of Truth, and become radiant and pure. ||3|| 


Please explain in simple English the connection between each stanza. I desire to have access to the palace of jewels and the gold. I am greedy. Really greedy.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 28, 2008)

NamJap ji

I am not trying to be mysterious here-  but the *sadhu* looks like everything and looks like nothing -- according to my limited understanding. Unless we are talking about two different things. 

ਸਹਸ ਤਵ ਨੈਨ ਨਨ ਨੈਨ ਹਹਿ ਤੋਹਿ ਕਉ ਸਹਸ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਨਨਾ ਏਕ ਤ+ਹੀ ॥
  sehas thav nain nan nain hehi thohi ko sehas moorath nanaa eaek thuohee ||
  You have thousands of eyes, and yet You have no eyes. You have thousands of forms, and yet You do not have even one.

Otherwise... .... I am getting hung up on the difference beween *the sadhu* and sadhus.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 28, 2008)

UNLEARNING (link to)


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 28, 2008)

`I am afraid to seek the 'true saint' as I have been cheated by a 'bhessi sadhu' before.
 He took material possessions from me and my siblings. His chola reaches below his knees and he does kirtan under the bannership of Nanaksar. Hardev Singh Shergill of Vancouver took action against him but the scars of his bad company have remained.


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 28, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> UNLEARNING (link to)




Thank you Aad Ji, the link above needs to be read thoroughly. Allow me to ask more questions from this material.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 28, 2008)

NamJap ji

Hope my simple-minded thinking is not growing tiresome. The *sadhu* will not be interested in your possessions because he created everything and therefore has no need of possessions.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 28, 2008)

namjap said:


> Thank you Aad Ji, the link above needs to be read thoroughly. Allow me to ask more questions from this material.



NamJap ji -- Yes I understand. Just posted it because I thought forum members would find it interesting and relevant to the discussion. Was not intending you should read and respond.


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Ek Musafir Ji, I thank you for your intuitive wisdom. 
Tell me, while I'm going thru this unlearning if this phrase is worth keeping or to discard it as well :

"When the Chela is ready, the Master appears."


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Jios,

So are we concluding that the written word of the sadhu is as good as the sadhu in the physical embodiment ??? Well that's what is discussed here. Because, as ek musafir ji has mentioned, whatever will happen, will happen within one's self. 



> The rest of the journey is yours and how you treavel it. Whatever happens, it will happen within you not from anyone outside. Therefore have no fear. Read Anand Sahib for your answers and peace of mind.


This kind of confirms that the sadhu comes from within one's self. I don't know if it implies that one eventually becomes the sadhu or the inner vision of a sadhu accompanies us in our inner journey.

Not sure !!!!


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 29, 2008)

*So the map to find the jewels is a journey to the center of the being.*

Page 2, Line 12
*ਮਤਿ ਵਿਚਿ ਰਤਨ ਜਵਾਹਰ ਮਾਣਿਕ ਜੇ ਇਕ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਸਿਖ ਸੁਣੀ ॥*
मति विचि रतन जवाहर माणिक जे इक गुर की सिख सुणी ॥
Maṯ vicẖ raṯan javāhar māṇik je ik gur kī sikẖ suṇī.
*Within the mind are gems, jewels and rubies, if you listen to the Guru's Teachings, even once.*
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
....................................................................................

Page 59, Line 9
*ਲਾਲ ਜਵੇਹਰ ਮਾਣਕੀ ਗੁਰ ਭੰਡਾਰੈ ਸੋਇ ॥੨॥*
लाल जवेहर माणकी गुर भंडारै सोइ ॥२॥
Lāl javehar māṇkī gur bẖandārai so▫e. ||2||
*The rubies, jewels and emeralds are in the Guru's Treasury. ||2||*
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

.........................................................................................

*All the above might seem simple to understand, but who knows what snares are present. Only a person who has treaded this path can give the instructions. Please explain.*


----------

